
Show HN: AXSAR Solo – all-in-one workspace for sales, service, tasks, notes - sajidniazi
https://www.axsar.com/axsar-solo.html
======
sajidniazi
Hello,

AXSAR Solo is an all-in-one workspace for small teams.

You can use it to run your small business. No need to use several SaaS
solution to manage your clients, sales, service, and projects.

It provides the following features in a well integrated single solution for
small teams:

CRM : Accounts, Contacts, Sales Pipeline Management, Help Desk management

Project Management: Projects, Tasks Management, Time sheets

Business Management: Invoices, Proposals

Productivity: Notes, To do lists, Files, & Diagrams

Best regards, Sajid

Founder, AXSAR Solo

------
sajidniazi
If any hacker signs up today to AXSAR Solo, please drop us an email at
info@axsar.com and we will give you three months access for free. * No credit
card required.

Just mention 'Hacker News' in the email.

